# Newbee



## DanfromScotland (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi all, I am new to the forum and am looking for any advice and discussions with anyone using the medium of soft pastel. I have downloaded some images to my album - any comments welcome

Dan


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Dan. Your picture is wonderful. I hope you enjoy our little community of artists.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, welcome! 

This is beautiful!


----------



## Jaz15 (May 2, 2015)

Hi Dan, a fellow Scot! Welcome to the forum! 
I don't use pastels but your work looks wonderful to me.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I checked your album, stunning work! The colors are vibrant, may I ask which brand pastel you use?


----------



## DanfromScotland (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi All,

Thanks for your kind words, I look forward to viewing all your work and learning some new tricks!

ps I use mostly rembrandt pastel Susan but I have the odd cheapy one if I need a specific colour.


----------

